# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Uitval van lichaamdelen

## kayro

Wie kent deze symptonen?

Ik heb 3 jaar geleden een uitval van ongeveer 2 weken gehad in mijn rechterbeen, heb toen een mriscan gehad en had een kleine hernia, dit kon niet de reden zijn van de uitval volgens de neuroloog. 
Daarna begonnen er kleine uitvallen van mijn pols en been, maar dit was seconde werk.
Vorige jaar december viel mijn hele linkerkant uit, arm en been.
De dokter vond dit niets om je druk om te maken, zou mijn heiligbeen zijn.
Vanaf december is ook een erntige vermoeidheid er bij gekomen.
Voor de vermoeidheid ben ik doorverwezen naar een neuroloog, haar heb ik verteld dat ook mijn lichaamsdelen wel eens uitvallen. Nu krijg ik 19 mei een mriscan van mijn hoofd.
Afgelopen zondag ging het weer goed fout, mijn mond viel uit tijden het koffie drinken, mijn kinderen zaten me met openmond aan te kijken en zeiden heel verbaasd, wat doe jij nou?
Daarna volgde er huilen en mijn hele lichaam begon te trillen, dus gelijk de dokter gebeld, kon gelijk terecht en moest wat testje doen recht over een lijntje lopen, mijn tong uitsteken, maar helaas dit ging allemaal niet. De dokter vond het weer niets om je druk te maken en ik moet de mri maar afwachten. De volgende dag had ik echt z'n zware hoofdpijn en mijn oren sprongen steeds dicht en open met een hele hoge piep. Ik val nog steeds iederde dag wel 3x om, toch vreemd.
Veder heb ik vaak tintelingen, jeukend gevoel en zwaar gevoel in mijn voeten, benen en armen.
Wie herkend dit of heeft er wel eens van gehoord wat het zou kunnen zijn.
Mijn huisarts geeft eerlijk toe dit nog nooit te hebben meegemaakt, omdat de uitvallen maar enkele seconden duren.

Ik ben in februari bij de reumatoloog geweest waar ik de diagnose fibromyalgie te horen kreeg, alleen kon zij de uitvallen niet plaatsen.

groetjes Danielle

----------

